# poor mans racing pigeon loft



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

here is what i got done so far yesterday
















will post more when i get more pics it is 5 ftx 4ftx4ft


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Something you may want to do in the future that will cost little money and increase the volume of your loft is to attach a large aviary. I have seen very small lofts with say 10x6x8 aviaries. The birds are happy, and spend the majority of their time in the open air basting in the sun. Just an idea. Hardware cloth and 2x4s are pretty cheap. You could even do what I do from time to time and raid construction sites. 

The majority of my goat pen loft came from donations. Between my teachers salary and the wife, I get pretty inventive when it comes to aquiring materials. I have finaly gotten a $400 budget to start a young bird loft. My goal is a 12x7x7 young bird loft. My challenge is to make the loft cheaper than an electronic clock. We will see. There may be a place that sells recycled building materials in your area. I see you have already discovered the poor man's perches. 

Randy


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Lots of people live in crowded cities and can really only have a small "box", to keep pigeons in. I remember way back when, I kept pigeons in a rabbit hutch. It worked fine.

I will tell another true story about the time I had six pigeons in a living room closet. I was in between homes, having been transferred from Camp Lejuene, N.C. to Cleveland, Ohio. We had to stay in an apartment for awhile and the landlord did not allow pets of any kind.

But I had brought three pair of breeders with me to Cleveland and I had no where else to keep them.

So I converted my living room closet into a loft. My wife was furious (but I can be very pursuasive). Luckily my birds were always quiet when the landlord came around.

In a few months we bought a house with a pigeon loft already on it (big selling point to me then as I am not a handy man).

I fixed up the closet real nice before we moved out, so no worries there, as the pigeons were then housed in the loft of the home we were buying (they didn't have pigeons at the time).

It is one of my wifes favorite stories to tell others, when she wants to make a point about what she has had to endure being with me all of these years. 

Am I a hillybilly or what?


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

conditionfreak said:


> So I converted my living room closet into a loft. My wife was furious (but I can be very pursuasive). Luckily my birds were always quiet when the landlord came around.
> 
> In a few months we bought a house with a pigeon loft already on it (big selling point to me then as I am not a handy man).
> 
> ...


Yep, our wives ready do love us, to put up with us. My wife hates birds but yet I have a loft in the back yard.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have not got the front done i am having it w/ 2 doors and 1 w/ the avery attached to 1 door kevin


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You teachers deserve more money!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

conditionfreak said:


> I will tell another true story about the time I had six pigeons in a living room closet. I was in between homes, having been transferred from Camp Lejuene, N.C. to Cleveland, Ohio. We had to stay in an apartment for awhile and the landlord did not allow pets of any kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Am I a hillybilly or what?


* SEMPER FI , I spent a few years in swamp la goon I mean CAMP LEJUENE .Just an old retired staff nco.*GEORGE


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

here is my loft w/ my new racers








[I


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Looks great  Awesome looking birds as well, good luck mate


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

I like the grizzle one. It could be your faster bird although the checker may find flying easy, but slower.


----------



## welder (Aug 2, 2008)

The birds are 35 days old and I can not wait until this sat. to start working w/ them I'll keep ya posted kevin


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

welder said:


> The birds are 35 days old and I can not wait until this sat. to start working w/ them I'll keep ya posted kevin


Yay!!! You got your birds. Ummmmmmmm....you do realize that one of you birds doesn't have a head???? 
Nice job and healthy looking birds.


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

By golly , you're right Lovebirds . The other 2 birds noticed it too ! I wonder if that will effect his homing abilities ? 

Actually there really was a headless chicken that lived in Colorado years ago ....... but thats another story .

hambone


----------



## Hambone (Feb 19, 2008)

Now that I look closer there's TWO headless birds in there. What kind of an outfit are you running there Welder ?  You better dress down those sharp edges . 

hambone


----------



## ceramicgirl (Oct 3, 2008)

you sound like me, my hubby puts up with alot from me, I am a farmer's daughter, (can take the girl out of the farm, but cannot take the farm out of the girl) I have my 2 pigeons in my living room in a bay window cage. plus right now, I have a 5 wk old hatchling still with the parents. another story in another thread.


----------

